# Can't create new topic



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Using the iPhone app. Want to create a new topic in the DirecTV HD receiver forum, but I get an error message saying that I don't have permission to do so. I am a registered user and an logged in. What gives?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's a bug, you have two threads now 

Just ignore the error and everything works out in the end.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, you may want to check and see if in fact you did create the thread that the error said you didn't. There has been some discussion about this, but I don't know the current status from the app perspective of how/when it may be resolved.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Just installed a TapaTalk update on the server...hope that maybe they fixed it. (Not sure if it is a TapaTalk server side plugin issue or app side issue.)


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

I can't create a new topic either.

Congratulations. After being a member of DBSTalk for years, you have succeeded in degrading this forum to an unusable environment that I will never want to visit ever again. Shame!


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Boy thats kinda mean to say that!!!! (I hope you are kidding)


Dave is trying new things and sometimes there are problems!!!!!

PLEASE GIVE IT A COUPLE DAYS,he will get things sorted!!


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

JerryMeeker said:


> I can't create a new topic either.


You may have received an error from the app but if you are referring to OTA signal strength too strong? as the new topic you were trying to create it was indeed created. http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/210996-ota-signal-strength-too-strong/


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

Perhaps I was a bit harsh in my criticism. The desktop interface is OK, but the mobile interface is not to my liking at all. I you had not pointed it out, I would never have known the post had actually been created, hence my frustration.

Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## superJess (Jul 29, 2002)

I just had this problem with the iPhone app. It gave me an error when creating a new topic. I tried a few times. I finally gave up and logged on with my PC only to find that I had actually created three threads.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

The iPhone app for DBSTalk is no longer being updated as Apple wants $100 to update it. Please use the FREE version of TapaTalk and add DBSTalk to your forum list. We more than likely will phase out the dedicated android app also at some point.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Really? $100 is too much?


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

When you consider that plus the monthly cost of the dedicated app itself...yes. Even more so when a free one can be used.

https://tapatalk.com/build.php

It all adds up to the cost of site operations.

(The app made $3.19 last month in ad views.)

Sad part is as more and more people move to tablets etc, the more or more money the site looses for operations. (As then we do not get full ad payments as TapaTalk controls the ads.) It is the way the future is going.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, I understand better now, thanks David. 

I will stick to my laptop now not just because I prefer a real keyboard....


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I know you don't like to push memberships too much, but maybe we need a membership drive.

I really wish the bug could be fixed, it happens in the normal Tapatalk app as well. It's not really a problem for me, I know to ignore the error. But many don't. It eventually gets cleaned up of course.

I almost think that it's a two pronged issue, not affecting all sites. I can't believe that they haven't fixed it if it affects every site.


----------

